# Giant "Kraken" Tentacle and porthole prop tutorial



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Alright guys, This is going to be a multiple part tutorial where I show you how to make a giant "Kraken" Tentacle that's coming out of a ships porthole. This can be a cool, stand alone décor or, it can serve as an example of what you can do on a larger scale.


----------

